# Craigslist post of the day.



## Cowboy

VINTAGE OUT-DOOR SHOWER! - $150 (Wichita, Kansas)
Unbeleivable what some people try to sell IMO. 

VINTAGE OUT-DOOR SHOWER!

You move!


http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/2923190224.html


----------



## Doc

They only try to sell it because way to often some yahoo will buy it.


----------



## RoadKing

I ran a flea market years ago. One thing I learned was that it didn't matter what kind of crap you put out there sooner or later somebody will pay money for it.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

dam, i wish i lived closer for local pickup!


----------



## loboloco

That one looks to be in better shape than some I've seen.


----------



## wanderer

tack on "vintage" and poof, they crawl out of the woodwork.
...not unlike what probably crawls out of that thing when the water, um, goes on.


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> dam, i wish i lived closer for local pickup!


 It might be worth the drive now, they came down to 75 bucks. 

Very Old Out Door Shower.

Red storage tank on top heated by the sun, plumbed to shower head inside the shower house. Very Old.

You haul. $75 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/2925161759.html


----------

